# Cat beds for rabbits?



## victoriamarina (Nov 23, 2012)

I just purchased this cat bed for Winston it was supposed to be a christmas gift but as you see I couldn't refuse giving it to him early hehe 

He enjoys it a lot! He hasn't tried to eat it at all and has only dug on the sides a bit and then realized it wasn't that great for digging and went to his dig box but he's been lounging in it.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 23, 2012)

So cute! I want to get one for my bun, but I'm afraid she'll chew it! :rollseyes
Btw, Winston is soo cute!


----------



## MiserySmith (Nov 23, 2012)

Very cute! That bed looks comfy enough for a person. I bet he loves it


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 23, 2012)

Winston is adorable. Lets hope he doesn't take after my Winston, he peed on every bed, mini sofa... I ever had for him and Vega. Poor Vega loved sitting on them but he drove me nuts ssd: with the peeing.

Susan


----------



## whitelop (Nov 23, 2012)

Winston is precious! 
I've never tried a cat bed for my bun, she has a rabbit fur blanket she lays on.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 24, 2012)

That is just precious. Mr. B had one too.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 24, 2012)

That is soo cute. I have not tried one because there is not a good spot in their cage for one, they would chew it up and I do not want to wash it.


----------



## cwolfec (Nov 24, 2012)

How cute!! I tried a bed similar to that one, but for some reason my buns think it's a litter box, no matter where I put it! Maybe it was a nice soft place for their bunny butts to pee...


----------



## victoriamarina (Nov 25, 2012)

ohmy! an update so far he hasn't chewed it at all and I found he pooped in there only twice and i just moved it and he's been only just flopping in it and sleeping  so all is good so far!

Thanks everyone on the compliments <3 Love my baby.


----------



## mzkitty (Dec 5, 2012)

Aww you're so lucky! I got my bun a pretty pastel pink one and she tore it up to oblivion.  :vacuum:


----------



## victoriamarina (Dec 5, 2012)

AWW! Winston did some poops in it but thats about it so i'm glad he hasn't tried to eat it yet lol.


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 6, 2012)

I got Jabberwocky this awesome cat bed for $20 and he LOVED it. He groomed it, slept in it, the whole nine yards. Then one day I came downstairs to clean him after months of him having it and BAM, it was SHREDDED! Oh, I was so mad at him, I don't get why he would destroy something he loved so much.

For some of mine they can't have beds because they will just tear them up as soon as they look at them but others haven't made a move to do anything to them yet.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 6, 2012)

Becky and Gary have a bed like that and they love it. Sophie peed in theirs so I took it away and Panda/Bunnicula ripped theirs up. 

Winston is so cute!


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Dec 6, 2012)

AW how cute! I got my bunnies a cat bed from a car boot sale so was really cheap but they torn it to pieces!


----------



## JarJar Binks (Dec 7, 2012)

I got my little divas a cat bed last Christmas, and within a week it was missing large chunks and soaked in pee. As of now they have a box with a blanket, but they seem to prefer the floor.


----------



## LuluBunny (Dec 17, 2012)

My Lulu has had a couple of different beds, and she tore most of them up, but there was just one fleece bed originally intended for cats that she just loved to lie on... and pee on. Eventually I had to throw it out. I suspect that my wall to wall plush carpeting is cozy bed enough for Lulu.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a big dog bed in the bedroom the rabbits are in and murphy started sleeping on it every now and then but they both took to peeing poopin on it lol 

but they perfer sleeping on the small blanket i lay down i got from walmart thats fleece for like 4$. they wrinkle it up and lay on it and its a lot easier to wash than a dog bed haha


----------



## missyscove (Dec 17, 2012)

Watson loves his cat bed. He slept in it by himself while they were out of their cage for about a week. 






Then Sherlock found it and started to pee in it. After Sherlock pees, Watson digs at that spot and tries to groom it. I think he'd prefer Sherlock not wet the bed.






It fits in my washing machine just fine so I usually just toss it in about once a week. I also got Watson a second smaller cat bed that I put in his favorite spot on top of the storage containers under my desk where Sherlock doesn't seem to know how to get to.


----------



## Dahlia-Romeo (Dec 17, 2012)

Winston is way too cute, wow! He looks adorable in his little bed.

I've tried blankets and my rabbits like to chew them up and "make them their own." I think Romeo would pee on a cat bed, however maybe not because his litter habits have really improved. Dahlia might like one, I should try.


----------



## Thumperina (Dec 18, 2012)

cwolfec said:


> How cute!! I tried a bed similar to that one, but for some reason my buns think it's a litter box, no matter where I put it! Maybe it was a nice soft place for their bunny butts to pee...


we had the same problem.
missyscove, you have no problems to tell your buns apart? very cute and funny they are. 

Winston is adorable little bunny !


----------



## missyscove (Dec 18, 2012)

Thumperina said:


> we had the same problem.
> missyscove, you have no problems to tell your buns apart? very cute and funny they are.
> 
> Winston is adorable little bunny !



They're actually two different breeds and two different colors. Sherlock is a black otter (he's got some white/tan markings) netherland dwarf and Watson is a black (with some rusty/chocolately brown parts) polish.


----------

